# MiDis Maltese



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone here have a MiDis Maltese fluffball? What do you guys think of MiDis ? Please let me know! (thanks HappyB!!!!) I may be getting a baby from Midis, so just wanted to get your guys insight and opinons!

Im so excited
and i just can't hide it
im gettin a baby, finally
uhuh uhuh








oh yeah oh yeah









STOP









HAMMER TIME


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Does anyone here have a MiDis Maltese fluffball? What do you guys think of MiDis ? Please let me know! (thanks HappyB!!!!) I may be getting a baby from Midis, so just wanted to get your guys insight and opinons!
> 
> Im so excited
> and i just can't hide it
> ...


LOL LOL
















alright!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay so I thought I'd found a puppy, but that fell through.. 
maybe i'm just not meant to get a puppy anytime soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Okay so I thought I'd found a puppy, but that fell through..
> maybe i'm just not meant to get a puppy anytime soon
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry. This has happened to sooo many people here on SM and every time, they are glad they waited because they ended up with their perfect baby... it'll happen... hang in there!!!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> Okay so I thought I'd found a puppy, but that fell through..
> maybe i'm just not meant to get a puppy anytime soon
> 
> 
> ...


try to find your puppy at www.puppyfind.com







i got my furbaby in that website.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to be careful with that site. Yes some good breeders do post on there but I think a majority of them are puppymills and backyard breeders. Make sure you ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Kristi is absolutely right. You really are gambling when you buy a puppy from the internet. At this time there is no legislation regulating the sale of puppies over the internet and it is very much buyer beware. In fact, puppyfind.com has this warning posted on their website.

http://www.puppyfind.com/scam_alert/

I read an article awhile back that said unfortunately people spend more time researching before they buy a microwave than they do a puppy who will hopefully be in their lives for 14 years. Ask yourself if you would buy a car or another important item sight unseen from an internet website.

The internet can be a great tool for finding a puppy. Most good breeders have websites. It should be a starting point, though, and breeders and potential buyers should carefully screen one another. You really want to steer clear of any website that let's you pay for a puppy no questions asked.

They are lots of scammers and shysters out there, unfortunately.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your support. I know if I wait, it'll pay off. I've tried looking for puppies on puppyfind.com before and one incident was a guy had some puppies, but sold them. He said that one guy that bought a couple was selling one and had him contact me. That second guy sent me a picture of the one he had for sale and I swear I'd seen the puppy before on a website. In both emails, the guys used the same wording like "AM selling one of my pups" or "AM not have any for sale" instead of saying "I am". Weird huh? I've tried to avoid puppyfind and petfinder sites, its so hard to screen through all of those. I'd seen that someone had bought a puppy that died and found out a few others bought puppies from the same guy and they all died within days of getting home. I'm scared! I can't lose another baby.. I think I'll just search for show sites to see if any have puppies available. Back to my search I go!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130114
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with this more. Be patient. When my puppy deal feel through, a few weeks later I got my little girl from a well known and very respected breeder. And I couldn't be happier. It might not happen for you as soon as it did for me, but wait... it'll happen.


----------

